# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  وصايا وتجارب لمن أراد حفظ القرآن الكريم .. ومراجعته .. وضبطه بإتقان

## محمد عبد الأعلى

*وصايا وتجارب لمن أراد حفظ القرآن الكريم .. ومراجعته .. وضبطه بإتقان*


1- إخلاص النية لله -عز وجل- بأن تكون بغيتك أن تجمع القرآن في صدرك, وتُعلم القرآن مستقبلاً لغيرك, وتنتفع به, وتتلوه وتعمل به, قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه:(الرجل يحفظ على قدر نيته).

2- طلب العون من الله -عز وجل- قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:(واستعن بالله ولا تعجز) رواه مسلم.

3- الدعاء والإلحاح فيه, وتحري أٌوقات الإجابة, كثلث الليل الآخر, وبعد الأذان, وغيرها من الأوقات التي يُرجى فيها الإجابة.

4- الصبر والمصابرة :
لا تحسب المجد تمراً أنت آكله
                                    لن تنال المجد حتى تلعق الصبرا

5- تحتاج إلى جد ومجاهدة, وهمة عالية, وعزيمة جادة, ووقت خاص وكاف للحفظ والمراجعة, وليكن الحفظ والمراجعة من أولويات أعمالك وأشغالك.

6- ترك الذنوب والمعاصي فهي من أكبر العوائق عن الحفظ والاستذكار, وإن أخطأ العبد     -ولابُد- فليبادر إلى التوبة وكثرة الاستغفار.

7- ولتعلم أن تاج العلوم ورأسها حفظ القرآن الكريم، وفهمه وتدبره، قال ابن عبدالبر -رحمه الله- :(طلب العلم درجات ومناقل لا ينبغي تعديها, ومن تعداها جملة فقد تعدى سبيل السلف -رحمهم الله- فأول العلوم حفظ كتاب الله -عز وجل- وتفهمه). أوصى ابن جماعة طلاب العلم فقال:(...يبتدئ بكتاب الله العزيز، فيتقنه حفظاً, ويجتهد على إتقان تفسيره, وسائر علومه, فإنه أصل العلوم وأمها وأهمها).

8- صفاء الذهن, فلا تنشغل أثناء الحفظ أوالمراجعة بأمور الدنيا, بل ولا حتى بأمور الدين التي يكون هذا الوقت غير المناسب للتفكير فيها, لأن الشيطان يريد أن يشغلك بالمفضول عن الفاضل, وبالمهم عن الأهم.

9- إن أمكن قراءة تفسير الآيات قبل حفظها؛ فهو مما يعين على سرعة الحفظ وضبطه وفهم الآيات.
10- عدم الانتقال من ربع إلى ربع، أو وجه إلى وجه, أو سورة إلى سورة إلا بعد الإتقان.

11- رفع الصوت أثناء الحفظ أو المراجعة, بشرط عدم إيذاء أحد.

12- إنهاء مقدار الحفظ في مدة زمنية محددة، مثل أن تقول: أريد أن أحفظ ثلاثة أجزاء في شهر واحد، فتجتهد وترتب أمورك على إنهاء هذا المقدار, في هذه المدة المحددة.

13- احرص على سماع الآيات التي يراد حفظها من قارئ متمكن، وتحب الاستماع إليه.

14- لا تجلس في مكان يشغلك عن الحفظ, كمن يجلس في مكان والناس يمرون من أمامه, أو يوجد في المحل مناظر مشغلة، بل حاول أن تكون في مكان بعيد عن الناس وعن المشغلات.

15- إن مما فرط فيه كثير ممن هو مشتغل بحفظ القرآن الكريم (الحزب اليومي) أي مراجعة المحفوظ السابق، ووضع برنامج مرتب ومنظم له, لا يُخل به في أي حال من الأحوال، ولو فاته مثلاً في يوم من الأيام فلا بد أن يعوض ما فاته, ولو اضطر إلى التوقف عن الحفظ الجديد حتى يتسنى له مراجعة المحفوظ السابق.
وللأسف فكثير من الحلقات اليوم يتخرج منها أعداد قد حفظوا القرآن كاملاً أو بعضاً منه، ثم تسأل أحدهم ما حزبك اليومي من القرآن؟ وكم تراجع؟ فيقول: أراجع في اليوم ربعين (أو ثمنين) أو أحياناً لا يستطيع المداومة على هذا القدر، فهذا كيف ومتى سيجمع القرآن الكريم في صدره ويضبطه؟!!

16- إن مما يعاني منه من أراد أن يحفظ القرآن، عدم القدرة على الجمع بين: مراجعة القديم، وحفظ الجديد. فمن الحلول لذلك أن يحدد في يومه وقتين: وقت لمراجعة القديم، ووقت لحفظ الجديد، وحذار من الجمع في وقت واحد بين حفظ جديد والمراجعة؛ فغالباً ينتج عن ذلك تشتت في الذهن، فربما ترك الحفظ والمراجعة ولم يخلص بشئ.

17- حبذا إذا أنهى الطالب حفظ الوجه أو الربع وأراد أن يُسمع على الشيخ أن يقرأ -الوجه أو الربع- عدة مرات على نفسه أو على زميله حفظاً، بشرط أن لا يُخطئ، حتى ولا خطأ واحداً، ثم يسمع بعد ذلك على الشيخ.

18- أخي الكريم، وأنت تراجع حزبك اليومي، لابد أن تقرأه عن ظهر قلب، ولا بأس أن تفتح المصحف قبل القراءة، ولو أُغلق عليك آية فلا تفتح المصحف مباشرة، إلا بعد أن تكد ذهنك بالاستذكار والتذكر، فإذا لم تستطع فافتح المصحف، ولتكن مراجعتك لحزبك اليومي قراءة سريعة غير مخلة بالكلمات القرآنية، وتكون القراءة بالحدر.

19- عوّد نفسك على المراجعة والقراءة في الصلوات المفروضة والسرية والنوافل, وتعود على القراءة الطويلة المتواصلة مثل أن تقرأ حزباً أو جزءاً كاملاً في الصلاة، أو على أحد زملائك، أو على نفسك خارج الصلاة؛ فهذه انطلاقة لقراءة أجزاء متواصلة من غير توقف، وأكبر شاهد على ذلك حال السلف الصالح، وعلى رأسهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقرأ في ركعة واحدة سورة البقرة والنساء وآل عمران، كما ثبت في الصحيح.

20- مما يجعلك تنطلق في الحفظ والمراجعة، أن يكون لك صحبة تتنافس معهم على حفظ القرآن ومراجعته.

21- الحذر من الاستسلام للأشغال الطارئة, إلا إن كانت ضرورية وأمكنك تعويض ذلك الوقت بوقت آخر، فمن فجر ذلك اليوم وأنت تحدد ماذا ستفعل، كيف ستحفظ وتراجع، وأيم ومتى، وأنا لا أقصد التحديد بالساعات والدقائق، إنما الأوقات الأساسية في يومك، كبعد الفجر أو الظهر أو العصر أو المغرب أو بعد العشاء، على حسب ظروفك وأشغالك، فهذا يعين على ضبط الوقت والمحافظة عليه، ولا يعيش المسلم فوضى في وقته.

22- بعض الإخوة يقول:(احفظ وانطلق) والمراجعة بعد ذلك، يعني بعد إنهاء حفظ القرآن كاملاً أو نصفه، فهذا أكبر خطأ، وسيضطره بعد ذلك إلى الرجوع والحفظ من جديد، وحفظ الحفظ؛ لأن القرآن أشد تفلتاً من الإبل في عُقلها. فثبت عن ابن عمر -رضي الله عنهما- أنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:(إنما مثل صاحب القرآن كالإبل المعلقة، إن عاهد عليها أمسكها، إن أطلقها ذهبت) رواه البخاري ومسلم، وجاء في مسلم في رواية (وإذا قام صاحب القرآن فقرأه بالليل والنهار ذكره، وإذا لم يقم به نسيه). وعن عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:(....استذكروا القرآن فلهوَ أشد تفصيا من صدور الرجال من النّعمَ بعقلها) متفق عليه.

23- لتعلم أخي الكريم: أن المحافظة على الحزب اليومي وعدم التفريط فيه، وحفظ الجديد والمجاهدة فيه، أنك بذلك تحصد آلاف الحسنات في يومك وليلتك، (لا أقول آلم حرف ولكن ألف حرف ولام حرف وميم حرف) رواه الترمذي وحسنه الألباني، وهذا من بركات القرآن الكريم {قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا يَجْمَعُون} (يونس:58).

24- لو أمكن أن يكون لك مصحف خاص، بحيث إذا حصل خطأ في آية أو كلمة وضعت تحت الخطأ خطاً خفيفاً بقلم الرصاص، بحيث إذا رجعت إلى الآية لتراجعها تنتبه لذلك؛ حتى لا تقع في الخطأ نفسه مرة أخرى.

25- إن مما يعين على ضبط المتشابه اللفظي في القرآن، أن تمعن النظر في الآيات، وتدقق وتقارن بين المتشابه، وتوجد لنفسك ربطاً جيداً بين الآيات، وإن أمكن أن تسأل أهل الخبرة في هذا المجال، فلعلهم يفيدوك بقاعدة أو طريقة أو استنباط لم يكن في حسبانك، أو تراجع بعض الكتب تكلمت عن المتشابه، وما أجمل المدارسة في مجالسنا والمساءلة عن المتشابه، فهي تفيد كثيراً، وتفيد غيرك من المنشغلين بحفظ القرآن الكريم وضبطه.

26- إذا كنت ممن وفقه الله في الجمع بين الحفظ والمراجعة اليومية، فكلما حفظت جزءاً جديداً فمباشرة يُدخل ضمن برنامج مراجعة الحزب اليومي، وتنبه على أنه لا توَقف أبداً عن المراجعة، فكلما انتهيت من مراجعة جميع المحفوظ السابق، ترجع مرة أخرى، وهكذا دواليك حتى يتوفاك الله فهذا هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

27- إذا أردت أن يكون حفظك متقناً ومترابطاً فعليك أن تربط الحفظ من أول السورة حتى آخرها، إلا إذا كانت السورة طويلة فتستمر إلى عشرة أوجه ثم في النهاية تُسمع السورة بكاملها مهما طالت.

28- استغل شرف الزمان كرمضان والتبكير لصلاة الجمعة وغيرها، أو شرف المكان كمكة والمدينة النبوية، بمضاعفة القراءة والمراجعة، كما كان يفعل سلفنا الصالح، فإن العبد ينجز فيهما ما لا ينجزه في غيرهما.

29- قد يصيب العبد ملل أو كلل، وأحياناً انغلاق في النفس عن الحفظ، فأوصيك ونفسي بالإكثار من الاستغفار قبل أن تبدأ في الحفظ أو المراجعة، فهو علاج ناجح في انفتاح الحفظ وانشراح الصدر، وتيسير الأمور.

30- لا تعتمد على قدراتك الذهنية، ومواهبك الفكرية، في الحفظ والمراجعة، وإنما أستلهم التوفيق والسداد من الله -عز وجل- دوماً وطبق شعيرة التوكل على الله، مع فعل جميع الأسباب المتاحة لضبط الحفظ والمراجعة {وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ} (الطلاق:3) وكذلك لازم التقوى؛ فهو باب عظيم للتعلم والتعليم {وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ} (البقرة:282).

محمد الجمعة
@aljumah33

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*ماذا يصدك عن حفظ القرآن؟

**ذاكرتي ضعيفة...**الهدف مرافقة القرآن، وبالتدرج ستقوى ذاكرتك.
**وقتي ضيق...**كم من وقتك يضيع بأمور غير هادفة...
**القرآن لتدبره والعمل به...**وهل حفظه ينتقص من ذلك؟ هل لك ورد يومي تلاوة وتدبر؟**

ابدأ وستجد للحياة جمالا لم تعهده قبل حفظ القرآن.
*



منقول

----------

